# Beauty Far done it again whit Noel Bauldeweyn masses, a most peerless rendition wow



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Beauty Farm done it again whit Noel Bauldeweyn masses, a most peerless rendition wow*

At first i did not knew the composer, he was an enigma, but when i seen Beauty Farm i said blastt i got to have it, this ensemble is the cream of the ensemble of renaissance in europe or the world.
honnest verdict of there achievements, these guys do wonder ,trust me.
The contretenor is that good, the bassus is warm ,Gombert motets 1-2 introduce me to this splendid stat of the art ensemble, they craft gem, than i bought the Ockeghem is download and cd format , this is how mutch i love it.

I salute and honor the brilliance & excellence of this Austrian ensemble , you have my word, 
I salute Austria and Germany for there super recording & professional, whit renaissance materia CPO
released orr fabuleous too, danke u germans & austrian, dutch you got music flowing in your veins, outstanding performance quality recordings, ecclectic choice of renaissance finest 15-17th century.

Hail the skill of these gentelmen, these are my purchased of the month of december mandatory listen or buy it you cheap skate lol

:tiphat:

danke shaun, thanks you readers followers, friends,


----------

